# help needed finding a strain to grow



## siroreo (Jul 12, 2007)

i am intrested in finding a good strain to grow for a first time i would like something potent with a nice yeild that isn't hard to grow but i know i am probably asking to much i am intrested  planing on growing on the roof of my garage in pots if at all possible


----------



## Mutt (Jul 12, 2007)

go to either seedboutique or nirvana and get the "nirvana pure indica"
It is tough, very forgiving, cheap, decent yeild for size (less than 3 feet), and potent. your looking at 1-2 bucks per seed. great buy and stable pheno's. I loved it.

what you see is a 250W hps with maxi-bloom ferts.


----------

